# high vis line



## getbent (Oct 2, 2007)

does tangerine or yellow high visibility line spook pompano/reds/spanish? tired of trying to figure out where my lines are expecially when the surfs up


----------



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

man i dont think it does especially since your pomp rigs are normally clear mono anyways so i dont think it would really matter just my $.02


----------



## Hellcat171 (Jul 19, 2008)

I use hi vis on all my reels for all my fishing. BUT I do use a good length mono or floro leader no matter how I fish (wade, surf, bottom etc).

There is a weird voodo type confidence factor with your equipment. Believe in what you do, as they say "the customer can hear your smile..."

I like green envy ande (good line and cheap). I use to use Neon Tangerine Suffix, but can only find it in a catalog which isnt always condusive to spur of the moment impulse spending.

I catch fish. Would I catch more with clear line? I don't know. I'm probably not going to try either.


----------



## xxxxxxkidsoncoffee (Apr 30, 2008)

I've got some yellow 40# power pro on my new surf rod and it's worked out great so far. I've only used it once this past week and caught a 26" red with it. Surf conditions were calm so the water wasn't all stirred up. It's my first time using a bright colored line and so far all is good.


----------

